# NEED HELP FINDING CAMERA FOR YEARBOOK



## vi3t88 (Sep 27, 2007)

hello everyone, i need recommendations for a camera to be used in a school yearbook. We have 2000$ exact to spend and need a good camera to be used in various school events. Any recommendations? we mostly need the camera to take far shots, clear pictures, dark assemblies and action snaps. We have $2000 total for memory card, camera, and any extra lens.. please help us!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm assuming you/they want it to be digital?  $2000 would buy you a lot of film based camera equipment.

If you are going digital...I'd suggest looking into something like the Canon Rebel XTi, or Nikon D50.  Those are the entry level models...and the price will leave you with some money to get a decent lens or two plus memory etc.

Although, it might be worth upgrading to a better body, because it might see a lot of wear and tear.  In that case, something like the Canon 30D (or newer 40D) or the Nikon D80 would be in order.  These bodies are bigger and built stronger but they cost more and that would take away from your lens budget.

Does your school have any existing lenses that might be compatible with a modern camera system?  If so, it would be good to buy a compatible camera.

Also, I didn't mentioned Pentax or Sony (Minolta), but they have good cameras as well.

You may have noticed (or not) but all of the recommendations I have made are DLSR cameras.  I wouldn't suggest a non-SLR camera for this application.


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 27, 2007)

when purchasing the lenses for whatever brand you buy, make sure that you cover the wide areas to telephoto. you'll probably need two lenses for that.


----------



## vi3t88 (Sep 27, 2007)

thankyou guys! yes we need a digital camera, memory cards are not a big concern to us as we have a few already and i will talk to them about loooking into those types of cameras. Thankyou for the helpful hints so far and any other recommendations anyone has would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DSLR noob (Sep 27, 2007)

I may  be one person as a pposed to your whole YB staff bu tI use my XT for yearbook with the kit lens and a 50mm 1.8 (you need more range than I have, YB demands more zoom than my current X3) I will soon be adding a 70-200 lens (or maybe switch to a 30D). Anyway, the other staffers love my picture quality, especially in low light.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 27, 2007)

Nikon D80 with the 18-55 kit lens- $980
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/484235-REG/Nikon_9425_D80_SLR_Digital_Camera.html

Nikon f2.8 80-200mm (sports and low light zoom) $790 or about  http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...&BC=NA&BCC=1&CC=7&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=200

And that leaves you about one flash away from 2 grand.. 184 new... http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...&BC=NA&BCC=1&CC=7&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=200

Read strobist.com for off camera flash information -which the D80 will do wirelessly  for free with an Sb 600/800 flash- which is something you are really going to want for a yearbook application.   Really want to use a flash off the camera if you can at all!

mike


----------

